# My first Projector



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi,

I hope to find here the information that will help me to setup my Home Theatre to get the best Video experience. Since I bought a projector I am more focused to get the calibration right and learning all the different settings than before. My projector is a Sony VPL40ES and my current Blu Ray source and Video switch is an Oppo BDP105 because the Primare SPA22HD is clipping the white’s from 235 – 253 and clipping the blacks from 0% and below (if that makes any sense). 

All video adjustments are done on the projector side and I am using the Spears and Munchil BD calibration disk. I am planning on buying a calibration tool once I understand all these settings better.

Oppo BDP105 no video adjusments; I do get a full dynamic range in the white, red, blue and green channel. But the contrast in the white and green channel are the same but the contrast in the red (Cr) and blue (Cb) are less pronounced than in the white(Y) and I don’t seem to be able to fix this.

The clipping in the (Cyan color) xvYCC can be fixed by pushing up the general color control but this will result in clipping in the blue and red channels. The green channel seems to work the best in all these tests. The Oppo supports 36 bits, deep color, bt709 color space but it seems to be a little off with the bt709 color space if I may believe the Calibration disk. I do get a dark square in the BT.601 the White and in the BT.709, which there is no mentioning of in the manual so it seems it is not using the BT.601 or the BT.709. In the Chroma range check I am guessing to see the darker squares, but they are very faint and close to the very faint contrast level in the Cr and Cb channel.

Primare SPA22HD HDMI clipping; Running the HDMI signal through the Primare SPA22HD I have found some extreme clipping in the whites. Using the test disc I can say it is clipping the whites in the value range from 235 – 253. There is also a slight difference (better contrast) in the xvYCC “channel” compared to the Oppo.

My Current setting for the Sony projector are; Brightness 51, Contrast 40, Color 48, Hue 60, Color Temp D65, RPC settings; Color Hue Brightnes, R 13 0 0, Y 15 -32 5, G 7 0 0, B 6 0 0, M 11 -18 21. I do get a really close color pallet when using the test disk and the color filters with the settings.

I am not sure what to make of all of this or which hardware could be optimized.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure what the question is but without a meter and software, you shouldn't really be messing with the Color - Hue - Brightness of each of the colors.


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

Not sure of it myself either.

It is my first attempt into setting up video and my first starting point.
I did compare it with another player which resulted into the same display issues as the Oppo.

That will either tell that the projector has some issues or limitations or the calibration disk. 

How much influence can a 10m HDMI cable have on the signal?


----------



## damonbrodie (Dec 10, 2014)

Primare Knob said:


> Not sure of it myself either.
> How much influence can a 10m HDMI cable have on the signal?


The signal over HDMI is a digital. If you're seeing a picture then it is working. If you get picture/sound drops then it will be noticeable.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Some projectors have a different range of color adjustments depending on the color encoding used in the input signal.

Most BD players can be configured to send the video signal over HDMI using any of three different color encodings: YUV 4:2:2, YUV 4:4:4 and RGB. I'm sure the Oppos have this same functionality, so you might try changing the encoding to see if it helps.


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

I did change the color output settings which made no difference. I think it has to do with the disc since the calibration on the Sony is pretty sweet outof the box according to reviews I have read. I am going to look around for a calibration tool and I hope to find one second hand to start with.

I have sold the Oppo since I plan to go all PC source from here on. There is still a cheap Sony BD player as backup which isn't bad with video either.


----------

